# Idaho '17



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Well after what seemed like endless amount of planning and looking at maps My first out of state hunt went well. After 2 very slow first days It seemed like it might be a really tough hunt. On the third day we spotted this guy with a buddy go way up and over the top of the mountain we were watching. On the 4th morning I found him again and made a grueling probably Mile long stalk and shot him at 238 yards with my 25-06. I made a goal to harvest my best muley to date and I made it happen!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That's a smoker! Congrats man.------SS


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great buck pal! congratulations.

.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, apparently your friends with my cousin Craig Stirland because he showed me this picture on his phone tonight.. 

Nice


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

goosefreak said:


> Well, apparently your friends with my cousin Craig Stirland because he showed me this picture on his phone tonight..
> 
> Nice


Haha yep! I know a few Stirland's Craig, Cody and I'm Pretty sure I worked with your brother Austin!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Nice deer Brendo. Love how tall and long he is. Great job!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful buck! Congrats!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great buck, and accomplishing a goal makes it even better!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Sweet buck man. Congrats on a plan flawlessly executed.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Awesome buck!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome buck, congrats!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank everyone! It was a great hunt!


----------

